# on va dire que je me défends en grec moderne



## Giulia2213

Ciao,
Sto scrivendo una mail per una persona che ancora non conosco, nella quale mi devo presentare. 

Blocco su un modo di dire : "on va dire que je me défends en grec moderne". 
In questa frase, significa che me la cavo/me la sbrigo/non ho troppi problemi (sotto inteso : anche se mi capita di non sempre farmi capire) in greco moderno. 
(OT : l'unica cosa con il greco moderno è che mi capita di mescolarlo con l'italiano perché ci sono parole molto simili sebbene la grammatica sia molto diversa)

Pensavo ad una traduzione di tipo "Diciamo che mi difendo in greco moderno". L'unica cosa che mi preoccupa è che non mi suona molto italiana, mi pare che suoni più come una traduzione dal francese che non si può facilmente capire se non si ha studiato il francese. 
Però, non essendo madre lingua, un parere da parte di una persona madre lingua sarebbe il benvenuto, dato che posso sbagliare pure io (eh eh, non sono perfetta e non ho mai preteso di esserlo). 



Grazie in anticipo


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Giulia2213 said:


> Pensavo ad una traduzione di tipo "Diciamo che mi difendo in greco moderno".



La tua traduzione è corretta e comunemente usata.
Puoi anche dire "Diciamo che *me la cavo* in greco moderno"


----------



## Giulia2213

Grazie per le tue luci, Paulfromitaly.


----------



## asdepiques

Spezzo una lancia in favore del "diciamo che me la cavo in greco moderno", espressione che permetterebbe di mantenere il registro colloquiale, ma non troppo!, della frase francese; "difendersi" mi fa pensare ad uno scenario bellico, anche se effettivamente si puo trovare nel senso che indichi, trovo che alzi eccessivamente il tono, questione di sfumature e del rapporto con la persona a cui scrivi (anche se non la conosci)

my 2 cents


----------



## Necsus

Giulia2213 said:


> Grazie per i tuoi lumi, Paulfromitaly.


Ma gli elementi potrebbero anche essere disposti diversamente all'interno della frase, dipende da come è inserita nel contesto: 
"Diciamo che _in greco moderno_ me la cavo/mi difendo".


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Infatti.

A-  "Conosci lingue dell'Europa meridionale?/Conosci lingue "classiche"?/Conosci lingue straniere?
B-  "Diciamo che me la cavo in greco moderno"

A'- "Conosci il greco?"
B'- "Diciamo che in greco moderno me la cavo"

GS


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao a tutti  

Secondo me andrebbe bene anche "_Dirò che _mi difendo (bene) in greco moderno  ..." per "On _va dire que ..."_


----------



## jeff depeau

Anja.Ann said:


> Secondo me andrebbe bene anche "_Dirò che _mi difendo (bene) in greco moderno ..." per "On _va dire que ..."_



No Anja, non credo :\ mi pare proprio che il significato di "on va dire que..."  sia più meno "va detto che..." o "bisogna dire che..." o meglio "bisogna riconoscere\ammettere che...".
Insomma credo che significhi fare una piccola concessione in contrasto con quel che si ha detto prima o che si vuole dire dopo. E "diciamo che.." può avere questo significato, ma non mi sembra si possa dire lo stesso di "dirò che...".

Non essendo francese, potrei avere torto. Però diciamo che ciò che dico ha senso.
Comme je ne suis pas français, je pourrais avoir tort. Mais on va dire que ce que je dis a du sens.

Diciamo che ciò che dico ha senso. Però, non essendo francese, potrei avere torto.
On va dire que ce que je dis a du sens. Mais, comme je ne suis pas français, je pourrais avoir tort.

No?


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Jeff  

Di fatto, ho precisato, "secondo me".  

E, sicuramente, hai ragione. Tuttavia ... provo a spiegarmi!  "On va dire que" (letteralmente, "si dirà che ...")  ... a me pare che in italiano, il futuro, “Dirò che”,  denoti una maggior sicurezza da parte del parlante. 
Ripeto, è sicuramente una sensazione personale, ma quando dico “Diciamo che me la cavo” è (sempre per me) una sorta di “concessione incerta”, mentre “dirò che me la cavo”, verbo al futuro, è quasi un’affermazione (sempre per me) che implica un diverso grado di certezza: 

“Ho letto il tuo tema … diciamo che va bene.” Mi aspetterei quasi un “ma”, dopo. 
“Ho letto il tuo tema … ti dirò che va bene.”


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, Anja.
Per quel che può contare, ti assicuro che la tua NON è una sensazione personale. Io la condivido.

A- Che ne pensi di Mario?
B- Diciamo che è un gran buon ragazzo (... ... _ma_ non brilla certo per intelligenza)

A'- Che ne pensi di Mario?
B'- Ti dirò: è un gran buon ragazzo. (punto)

A"- Che ne pensi di Mario?
B"- Ti dirò: è un gran buon ragazzo (... ... _e_ vorrei che i miei figli gli assomigliassero)

GS


----------



## Anja.Ann

Grazie, Giorgio, ti dirò che la tua conferma mi fa un grande piacere.


----------



## jeff depeau

Ciao Anja,
ti prego non avercela con me se ribadisco il mio parere e cerco di dargli una "giustificazione".
La questione si basa solo quel che "on va dire que..." esprime in questo contesto.
Non essendo francesi, possiamo solo, credo, esporre le nostre idee sperando di aver conferma o meno da un madrelingua.
Tu ritieni (se ho capito) che essendo al _future proche_, esprima una "certezza" e non una "concessione incerta", come ho pensato io e i primi che hanno risposto a questo post.
Senz'altro il tuo pensiero appare sensato, se non fosse, credo, che non tenga conto di quel che Giulia 2213 dice di voler esprimere con "on va dire que..", chiedendo aiuto per trovare un equivalente espressione in italiano:


Giulia2213 said:


> Blocco su un modo di dire : "on va dire que je me défends en grec moderne".
> *In questa frase, significa che me la cavo/me la sbrigo/non ho troppi problemi (sotto inteso : anche se mi capita di non sempre farmi capire) in greco moderno*.
> (OT : l'unica cosa con il greco moderno è che mi capita di mescolarlo con l'italiano perché ci sono parole molto simili sebbene la grammatica sia molto diversa)


La frase che ho messo in grassetto vale come spiegazione del perché ritengo (e hanno ritenuto i primi ad aver risposto) l'idea della "concessione incerta" più giusta e che "diciamo che..." sia la traduzione più appropriata (come fa Giulia stessa, il cui unico dubbio e se questa espressione si usi in italiano o, eventualmente, se ve ne siano altre equivalenti):


Giulia2213 said:


> Pensavo ad una traduzione di tipo "Diciamo che mi difendo in greco moderno". L'unica cosa che mi preoccupa è che non mi suona molto italiana, mi pare che suoni più come una traduzione dal francese che non si può facilmente capire se non si ha studiato il francese.
> Però, non essendo madre lingua, un parere da parte di una persona madre lingua sarebbe il benvenuto, dato che posso sbagliare pure io (eh eh, non sono perfetta e non ho mai preteso di esserlo).


----------



## Anja.Ann

Jeff  non potrei mai avercela con qualcuno solo perché esprime la sua opinione!  

Se ho ben capito, quindi, dici che "dirò che ..." mostra una certa "risolutezza" nel parlante, mentre "diciamo che ..." esprime una maggior "insicurezza" e che, dato il contesto, risulta più adatto, giusto?


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Dunque, la frase originale pensi che vada tradotta con "Diciamo che me la cavo in Greco moderno", che manifesta l'atteggiamento simpaticamente umile di chi scrive, consapevole di non essere una cima in greco moderno. 
Io sono d'accordo.

GS
PS Se invece, lisciandosi i baffi a manubrio e alzando il sopracciglio, il parlante dicesse "Ti divò, cavo, che me la cavo in gveco modevno" darebbe un'impressione di grande presunzione.


----------



## jeff depeau

Esattamente! questo almeno è ciò che mi fa pensare quello che Giulia ha scritto


----------



## matoupaschat

In realtà, secondo me, la frase originale non rispecchia necessariamente un atteggiamento umile, ma significa anche che non è il caso di parlarne, che preferisce scivolare per ragioni personali.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao a tutti e bizz a Matou!  

Ma anch'io sono d'accordo: assodata la diversa finalità dell'espressione, chiedevo a Jeff se intendeva dire che "_diciamo che _... (rispetto a _'dirò che'_), esprimendo una maggior insicurezza, risultasse più adatto al contesto"  
Non ci avevo pensato Matou: "diciamo che me la cavo" ... "ma ... non approfondiamo"


----------



## jeff depeau

Sì, Anja  è quel che intendevo ed è (ripeto) quel che la descrizione di Giulia del suo intento mi lascia intendere. (Scusa il gioco di parole!)


----------



## Anja.Ann

Grazie, Jeff


----------

